# can headphones give you brain tumors? ( wired or wireless)



## the401 (Mar 1, 2015)

ok so everywhere i look on the net there seemed to be just full of scare tactics. There no legitimate site telling both sides of the story.

most people aren't even aware of the fact that EMF's are dangerous and headphones in general CAN be dangerous. resulting in me finding little to no information about this topic.

i really need to know this because I'm planning on getting a beats wireless headphones set but I'm scared if the radiation can give me brain tumors.............

and like i said the information about this on the internet is full of scare tactics and no one really telling the whole story. Just a bunch of frauds with an malicious intent.

i want to hear from some of you intelligent NT's( or any other type) about what you think of this .

EDIT: if you want headphones, buy audiotechnica not beats.


----------



## Psychophant (Nov 29, 2013)

I'm pretty sure all of this was thoroughly debunked ages ago. In the case of wired headphones, definitely not. If you're concerned about that then you should be concerned about any other electronic device in somewhat near proximity to your skull. Wireless ones should be fine as well.. there are invisible EM waves all around you, so you're already screwed if those pose health concerns.. Also, don't buy Beats.


----------



## the401 (Mar 1, 2015)

Yomiel said:


> I'm pretty sure all of this was thoroughly debunked ages ago. In the case of wired headphones, definitely not. If you're concerned about that then you should be concerned about any other electronic device in somewhat near proximity to your skull. Wireless ones should be fine as well.. there are invisible EM waves all around you, so you're already screwed if those pose health concerns.. Also, don't buy Beats.


wait, debunked ages ago? from what a Neurology doctor told me from "health tap" let me quote him.

*" Controversial
my personal opinion is probably not. 
However, the official line on this topic having to do with that radiation from electronic sources as you describe is not entirely known at this point"*

what do you think of this?

and btw why not Beats lol? do you prefer Boses?


----------



## Psychophant (Nov 29, 2013)

the401 said:


> wait, debunked ages ago? from what a Neurology doctor told me from "health tap" I'm going to quote him.
> 
> *" Controversial
> my personal opinion is probably not.
> ...


There's not much to worry about from ordinary headphones since they'll only create small waves from the current going into the driver (I'm not a doctor, but I have a hard time believing that type of radiation would be dangerous/ionizing..). I don't know so much about wireless.. I assume the headset is just receiving, but either way, there's no good evidence to suggest a serious health threat from these things (at least, not that I've seen).

I'm going to be a tech snob and just say both Bose and Beats are very badly overrated (Beats are designed to be stylish not sound good). Check out Audiotechnica, Sennheiser, and AKG.


----------



## General Lee Awesome (Sep 28, 2014)

hopefully! cuz then I can tell dumb people to go wear headphones so they can grow a brain






I don't mean what I say. Im only kidding xD


----------



## Stelmaria (Sep 30, 2011)

It seems somewhat implausible theoretically.

No statistical data either way of course.


----------



## aef8234 (Feb 18, 2012)

Considering cancer is a mutation that derps up due to your body reacting to damage in that certain area.
It implies headphones does either some sort of damage, or screws up the immunoresponse to cancer cells.

So no, I doubt both wired or wireless headphones does some sort of damage.
Then again, music does stimulate some parts of the brain, so it may have some influence.
Like how oxygen slowly kills you from the inside out via erosion.


----------



## Fievel (Jul 9, 2013)

Well everything else causes cancer, why not headphones?


----------

